# O/T 1/25 scale weathering job WOW...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

holy smokes. check this out. price is way out of my league and i don't really want it anyway, but it's a fantastic piece of modeling...

http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-WOLFIES-...791?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0086766f

or ebay item 270591751791 if the link gets stupid

--rick


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Whoa! That guy's got crazy amounts of talent. The detail is amazing, too. Check out the footie gas pedal. He's got that era nailed.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Koooool

Not enough rust for a real 1:1 Mopar however - lol


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice rust. However a little unrealistic for an Altered Wheel base car don't ya think? Rusted wheel well's really? He drove this in the winter on city streets? I'm sorry, but IMHO as a modeller, he needed to think this one through a little more. Mopars are prone to rust perhaps, but they still need some help.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow!!! how cool is that?
I have some body I can fix like that for the 24th scale drag races.
What a rat rod rust bucket, right down to the old stp decal.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Wow!!! how cool is that?


In One Word?..... *VERY*. 

To me... _"Whether"_ you're working in 1/25 scale or all the way down to HO scale, it doesn't have to *always* be spot on accurate to register high on the cool-O-meter. What we all do is essentially art and it's supposed to be fun sometimes too. Ideas, indications of things, interpretations of things, and applied techniques are always subjective. It doesn't always have to be the correct livery (sorry livery police) or blueprinted (sorry blueprint commissioners) to match a 1:1 vehicle's every characteristic. I gotta give this guy's work high marks too. :thumbsup::thumbsup::hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree ND. Keep in mind, this car MAY have been modified years ago, and didn't have the modified body properly primer sealed before paint. It may have been parked in a highly salty air location ( FL maybe? ) which will certainly make a car rust fast and in strange places too. I bought an old Catalina convert in FL, and the 4" of bondo in the rear quarters wasn't it's only problem. The firewall was rusted out big time too... like big gaping 4" diameter holes!!! I think the guy did a fine job, and part of the fun is making up the story to go with the car.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Waitasec.... I think he might be an HTer... lemme do some quick checking....


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I can't find what I was looking for. I saw it just this week! I just get frustrated when I use our search features. If it comes to me, I'll post.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

absolutely right on!! what a modeling master piece. check out the battery cable tie down strap. dude is out of this world. nice job who ever you are.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The front leaf springs look out of place. Every bit of this car is rusted except it? Just looks a little weird, That said this is a great weathering job the only thing missing is some spider webs and discarded beer cans


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Good Lord this guy is busy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-WOLFIES-...360?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4152c0a600

item 280561231360 if no linky

oh, and check his other auctions. crazy stuff.

--rick


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting that Rick! That's some amazing work right there!!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

kiwidave said:


> Thanks for posting that Rick! That's some amazing work right there!!!!!


x 2


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

I think we can all agree that making a plastic model look like a good 1:1 car can be a challenge. Making one look believably bad is even harder. There are MAD skills evident here. HT member or not... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Just Wow!!!

http://www.wolfie427.com/dragandaltered.html


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for the link KD... ditto on the wow...


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

how about HO??


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> Good Lord this guy is busy.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-WOLFIES-...360?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4152c0a600
> 
> ...


The rag as a gas cap is priceless. Really cool stuff!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

